# Rod Leash



## SDela (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you getaway using shock cord for a rod leash?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Yes and I do. I use velcro to attach to rod and a small clip to attach to the yak


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Many things will work ( Including VB cord and large snap swivels ),

I use some coiled Bodyboard style leashes ( O & E brand ) with some stainless steel clips, wrap velcro hand attatchment around the rod above the reel ( Obviously not around the line ) and clip the other end to the kayak. While it can be difficult to move the rod when a fish runs to the other side when clipped, I only ever clip my rods during transit or trolling offshore ( Just in case some monster fish wants to play ). Have not lost a rod or reel yet...


----------

